# Monkey Pox



## SG854 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 22, 2022)

Not available in my country, thanks for the Canadian hate CBS.


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)

How can I protect myself?


----------



## Xerokard (May 24, 2022)

Time for people to stop doing butsecks


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> Time for people to stop doing butsecks


Am I save if I don't engage in that kind of behavior?


----------



## ut2k4master (May 25, 2022)

didnt take long for those two idiotic conspiracy theorists to derail the thread


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

I don't know which is worse, EMF radiation or monkey pox.. 


/s


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Am I save if I don't engage in that kind of behavior?


If only that were the case..


----------



## Viri (May 25, 2022)

Can't wait for my city to lock down for this shit in the near future.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> How can I protect myself?


Don't worry, _The Most Dangerous Vaccine_ also works for monkeypox.

Smallpox vaccines can protect against monkeypox, and U.S. has 100 million doses


----------



## Dark_Ansem (May 25, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Am I save if I don't engage in that kind of behavior?


Obviously not, monkeypox is not a STD.


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

The small pox vaccine has an efficacy rate of 85% against monkey pox, and it's readily available and can be used now. And considering how this disease spreads through skin contact (lesions), body fluids, respiratory droplets and since it is not airborne like (Covid-19), the precautions needed to protect oneself are pretty straightforward.. 
Just wear a mask when you get outside, don't stand too close to strangers, stay away from crowded places, always take & use a hand sanitizer when you're at public places, no hand shakes, use your eyes to see if others in front of you have any of the described symptoms of monkey pox.. Etc.


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------

